# Grain Split



## Edgecliff Brewer (12/10/06)

It is time for me to go AG. Is there anyone out there interested in buying 25kg bags or half bags of grain and dividing it up? I would prefer it to be pre-milled since I don't have a mill. If it does come cracked, could someone tell me how long I can store it before it deteriorates?


----------



## Barramundi (12/10/06)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> It is time for me to go AG. Is there anyone out there interested in buying 25kg bags or half bags of grain and dividing it up? I would prefer it to be pre-milled since I don't have a mill. If it does come cracked, could someone tell me how long I can store it before it deteriorates?





id be interested a bit down the track but not at the moment , just dont have the time or space to do AG right now..

but im sure youll find a taker or two to split a bag with


----------



## DJR (12/10/06)

Would be good to do, maybe some of the more exotic grains like Vienna or Munich i think, i prefer getting whole bags of base malt myself. I can help you out if you want some small amounts of malt.

Crushed grain is OK if stored in an airtight container, preferably frozen although that can hamper the enzymes a little. Shelf life of cracked grain estimates range from a couple of weeks to a couple of months, personally i've gone a couple of months and it's been OK.

I think that there should be a bulk buy happening at some point soon, however it's up to when stuff runs out for the other members as to when that happens, personally i'd love to get a half bag of light munich.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (12/10/06)

Light munich sounds fine to me. Now that it is getting warmer I will have to stick with the ales - I'll have to put that Vienna Lager that I am dying to do on hold for a few months, or until I get another fridge (and apartment to fit it in). I also need maybe 4 kg of crystal and some light malt - perhaps a half bag.


----------



## DJR (12/10/06)

Don't know about the Crystal - not something i really use or like :lol:

You should give Gerard at ND Brewing a call if you haven't already, he'll sort you out.

For pale malt, i was going to get a bag of Barrett Burston Galaxy, going halves in that and halves/thirds in a bag of Joe White Light Munich would be good. If we manage to bulk it out a bit possibly with some JW Traditional Ale or BB Ale malt to 6 bags worth we can save a bit through Gerard at the moment.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/10/06)

According to Gerard you can store cracked grain as long as its sealed up in a dry place for almost anytime. - Gerards from ND brewing.


----------



## DJR (13/10/06)

OK here's a quick idea of what exactly might be involved to get us up to 6 bags. If anyone is interested in being a part of this PM, email me or just reply to the thread so we can all keep track of what everyone would want.

1 bag JW Light munich - 1/3 bag for EB, 1/3 for me, 1/3 for DC82 - Any more munich takers?
1 bag BB Galaxy - 1/2 a bag for me, 1/2 a bag for EB. 
1 bag JW Light Crystal - 1/6 of a bag for EB, we'd have to split up the rest between quite a few brewers as it's not something you use much of.

Other suggestions:

1 bag of either BB Ale, JW Trad Ale
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/2 DC82
1 bag Bairds Maris Otter or Halcyon/Golden Promise - 1/3 of a bag for me, 1/3 for DC82, 1/3 for anyone else


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/10/06)

I could be twisted into maybe a 1/3 of a bag of light munich and 1/3 of a bag of golden promise and 1/2 a bag of a decent pils malt.

Cant we keep it on here? 

Much easier if people know what others are after.


----------



## DJR (13/10/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> I could be twisted into maybe a 1/3 of a bag of light munich and 1/3 of a bag of golden promise and 1/2 a bag of a decent pils malt.
> 
> Cant we keep it on here?
> 
> Much easier if people know what others are after.



You're right Drew  i'll edit my post. Was just thinking to keep it clean, but that's OK too.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/10/06)

Cheers buddy.

Might as well take advantage of the forum that AHB was good enough to create for us(Cheers admin)


----------



## crozdog (13/10/06)

Hi guys,

My thoughts are for a bulk buy is to stick to base grains unless enough takers can be found to split a bag of specialty grains.

I'd be interested in the following:
Pilsner -I haven't tried the Weyermann Boh Pils as I've been happy with the JW but happy to experiment - i'd take the other 1/2 of DC82's bag if there are no other takers as I use a lot of pils malt) 
Wheat - surely we all use this on a regular basis...
Munich - if anyone else wants some
Crystal - I agree with Ben that we'd need quite a few brewers to split this amongst as I only use a bit at a time. Therefore if we can't get more takers, I'd suggest we sub it for more base malts ie pils or ale.

Edgecliffe - keep your eyes out for a ferment fridge - you won't regret it..... even for keeping your ales down at 18 - 20 on hot days like today.

Beers

Crozdog


----------



## DJR (13/10/06)

I think that's a good idea, i think it will be way too hard to fill a whole bag of Crystal. Personally i think you should just buy a couple of kilos from Gerard if you want specialty grains.

Here's an updated list

1 bag JW Light munich - 1/3 bag for EB, 1/3 for me, 1/3 for DC82
1 bag BB Galaxy - 1/2 a bag for me, 1/2 a bag for EB.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/3 a bag for Crozdog?
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/2 DC82 (1/2 Crozdog?)
1 bag Bairds Maris Otter or Halcyon/Golden Promise - 1/3 of a bag for me, 1/3 for DC82, 1/3 for anyone else

Other suggestions:

1 bag of either BB Ale, JW Trad Ale or JW Dark Munich


----------



## Stuster (13/10/06)

Well, I can't turn down some Maris Otter. (I'd rather that than GP/Halcyon but....) 

What sort of Munich were you thinking of Crozdog?

1 bag JW Light munich - 1/3 bag for EB, 1/3 for DJR, 1/3 for DC82
1 bag BB Galaxy - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/3 a bag for Crozdog?
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/2 DC82 (1/2 Crozdog?)
1 bag Bairds Maris Otter or Halcyon/Golden Promise - 1/3 of a bag for DJR, 1/3 for DC82, 1/3 for Stuster


----------



## crozdog (13/10/06)

Stuster said:


> What sort of Munich were you thinking of Crozdog?



I've been using the JW Munich from Gerard. So whatever that is classified as ... or something similar 

Crozdog

PS Stu thanks for the b'day greetings - you're right about the new tricks bit ;-)


----------



## DJR (13/10/06)

Just got an email from Mike, he's up for a 1/3 or 1/2 of Vienna, Munich, MO and Wheat, at the moment the Wheat and Munich might not be a problem, or do you want Vienna instead crozdog and Stuster?

1 bag JW Light munich - 1/3 bag for EB, 1/3 for DJR, 1/3 for DC82
1 bag BB Galaxy - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/2 DC82 (1/2 Crozdog?)
1 bag Bairds Maris Otter or Halcyon/Golden Promise - 1/3 of a bag for DJR, 1/3 for DC82, 1/3 for Stuster

6th bag: JW Vienna or Munich (light or dark) 1/3 crozdog 1/3 Stuster 1/3 mikem108

Edit: Crozdog the standard "munich" is the dark stuff (30EBC) is that an acceptable choice for the 6th bag?


----------



## mikem108 (13/10/06)

I'm in for some.
I could do with 1/3 Bag of Vienna or Munich, Weyerman prefered
1/3 bag of Wheat
some MO
Whatever is going


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/10/06)

Damn if I could get a 1/3 of the bag of Vienna if someone pulls out I'd certainly be keen.


----------



## Stuster (13/10/06)

Vienna, most definitely. :super: 

1 bag JW Light munich - 1/3 bag for EB, 1/3 for DJR, 1/3 for DC82
1 bag BB Galaxy - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/2 DC82 (1/2 Crozdog?)
1 bag Bairds Maris Otter or Halcyon/Golden Promise - 1/3 of a bag for DJR, 1/3 for DC82, 1/3 for Stuster
1 bag: JW Vienna or Munich (light or dark) 1/3 crozdog 1/3 Stuster 1/3 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Vienna - 1/3 bag Stuster, 1/3 bag mikem108, 1/3 bag DC

If mikem wants some MO, how about we each go half a bag, making it up to 2 bags?
I'm happy with dark munich, but either way is ok.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/10/06)

1 bag JW Light munich - 1/3 bag for EB, 1/3 for DJR, 1/3 for DC82
1 bag BB Galaxy - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/2 DC82 (1/2 Crozdog?)
1 bag Bairds Maris Otter - 1/3 of a bag for DJR, 1/3 for DC82, 1/3 for Stuster
1 bag JW Dark Munich 30EBC 1/3 crozdog 1/3 Stuster 1/3 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Vienna - 1/3 bag Stuster, 1/3 bag mikem108, 1/3 bag DC82


----------



## DJR (13/10/06)

1/2 bag of MO sounds good to make up 2 bags, or should we go 1/4s?. Have to check if Gerard can get Weyermann Vienna - damn it you guys if he can 

wow, 7 bags already.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/10/06)

Linz actually mentioned that for 6 bags its a 10% discount and 20% for a dozen.


----------



## crozdog (13/10/06)

DJR said:


> Wheat and Munich might not be a problem, or do you want Vienna instead crozdog and Stuster?
> 
> 6th bag: JW Vienna or Munich (light or dark) 1/3 crozdog 1/3 Stuster 1/3 mikem108
> 
> Edit: Crozdog the standard "munich" is the dark stuff (30EBC) is that an acceptable choice for the 6th bag?



Ben,

thanks for the clarification - Gerard has supplied me the light in the past it is about 22 ebc. I'd prefer to stick with that, but I'm happy to go with the flow.

Don't forget Gerard does 1/2 bags @ bag rates. He is putting in an order tonight.... FYI, he doesn't normally stock galaxy or bo pils.....

Philip


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/10/06)

To be honest I am not fussed if its JW Pils.


----------



## DJR (13/10/06)

OK to clarify, we'll make it light munich.

2 bag JW Light munich - 1/3 bag for EB, 1/3 for DJR, 1/3 for DC82, 1/3 for Stuster, 1/3 for crozdog, 1/3 mikem108
1 bag BB Galaxy - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/2 DC82 (1/2 Crozdog?)
1 bag Bairds Maris Otter - 1/3 of a bag for DJR, 1/3 for DC82, 1/3 for Stuster
1 bag Weyermann Vienna - 1/3 bag Stuster, 1/3 bag mikem108, 1/3 bag DC82

I know he doesn't normally stock the Bo Pils and the Galaxy but he should be able to get it for us, if not i'll just get some more JW Pils. No rush though, i think we'll order next week so if we can somehow get to 12 bags between now and then, then that's good.


----------



## Trev (14/10/06)

Ben,

I've still got a fair bit from the last bulk, but I'd love to have a go with some Maris Otter and some real Bo Pils.

I'd be happy to take 1/2 a bag of each, or 1/3, or even 1/4 if this helps to buy more bags.


Trev


----------



## DJR (14/10/06)

Great stuff Trev, always good to have more in on the buy.

What if we went to the following. 2/5ths of a bag of MO for all that want it to split it correctly (that would be 10Kg as opposed to the 8.33kg that 1/3 would be!). I've made the JW L Munich 2/5ths to take Mike out since he's getting the Vienna instead. 

2 bags JW Light munich - 2/5 bag for EB, 2/5 for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 for crozdog
2 bags Bairds Maris Otter - 2/5 of a bag for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 Mikem108, 2/5 Trev
1 bag JW Pilsner - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/3 DC82, 1/3 Trev, 1/3 Crozdog
1 bag Weyermann Vienna - 1/3 bag Stuster, 1/3 bag mikem108, 1/3 bag DC82


----------



## Stuster (14/10/06)

I spoke to Gerard last night and he is able to get all the malts, except perhaps the Galaxy. As crozdog said, Gerard'll be ordering again on Monday so if possible it might be a good idea to get this order to him by lunchtime Monday. I think the 2/5 of a bag is a good idea.


----------



## DJR (14/10/06)

Excellent, even the Weyermann Vienna? Might have to get some of that myself  I've updated the post to reflect that we will get JW Pils instead of BB Galaxy. Won't be a huge difference between the two AFAIK.


----------



## Stuster (14/10/06)

So, if DJR wants some Vienna, does anybody else want 2/5 of a bag of Vienna to make it up to 2 bags?


----------



## redbeard (14/10/06)

yeah, ill take the 2/5 of a bag of Vienna. pm me about pickup / delivery.


----------



## Stuster (14/10/06)

2 bags JW Light munich - 2/5 bag for EB, 2/5 for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 for crozdog
2 bags Bairds Maris Otter - 2/5 bag for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 Mikem108, 2/5 Trev
2 bags Weyermann Vienna - 2/5 bag Stuster, 2/5 bag mikem108, 2/5 bag DC82, 2/5 bag DJR, 2/5 bag redbeard
1 bag JW Pilsner - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/3 DC82, 1/3 Trev, 1/3 Crozdog

If any of you don't want to up your order to 2/5 bag rather than 1/3 bag, I'm willing to take that.

Any more for any more?


----------



## DJR (15/10/06)

Hey, on second thought, i don't need any Vienna, so count me out of that. Heaps of Light Munich will be great for me. Maybe you guys should go to a 1/4 of a bag each for 1 bag, or 1/2 a bag of 2 bags. 

Not entirely sure where we should get this delivered to, my place is OK (Stanmore), hopefully people aren't going to find it too hard to get over to mine to pick up their grain. I guess it will be just like the hops bulk buy - everyone deposits their share into my account and i'll pay Gerard for it all. And we have to work out the best way to package these up - i have some large ziplock bags but they only fit about 2 kilos max, would be better to find some bigger containers that aren't going to split and will handle being stored for a while.


----------



## Stuster (15/10/06)

2 bags JW Light munich - 2/5 bag for EB, 2/5 for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 for crozdog
2 bags Bairds Maris Otter - 2/5 bag for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 Mikem108, 2/5 Trev
2 bags Weyermann Vienna - 2/5 bag Stuster, 2/5 bag mikem108, 2/5 bag DC82, 2/5 bag DJR, 2/5 bag redbeard
1 bag JW Pilsner - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/3 DC82, 1/3 Trev, 1/3 Crozdog

So what do you guys think? 1/2 bag of Vienna or a 1/4 bag?

I'd be up for 1/2 bag of JW pilsner as well? Anybody else want some?


----------



## Stuster (16/10/06)

Anybody for some Trad ale? JW Pilsner? Anything?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (16/10/06)

Yeah I'll go a 1/2 a bag of JW Pils with you mate.

Lazy 50kg of grain. My new fermenting fridge will be going O/T.


----------



## DJR (16/10/06)

2 bags JW Light munich - 2/5 bag for EB, 2/5 for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 for crozdog
2 bags Bairds Maris Otter - 2/5 bag for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 Mikem108, 2/5 Trev
2 bags Weyermann Vienna - 1/2 bag Stuster, 1/2 bag mikem108, 1/2 bag DC82, 1/2 bag redbeard
2 bags JW Pilsner - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB, 1/2 Stuster, 1/2 DC82.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/3 DC82, 1/3 Trev, 1/3 Crozdog

Look right? I will call Gerard this afternoon....


----------



## DrewCarey82 (16/10/06)

I am pretty sure there is a extra discount for a dozen DJR, maybe hang off til the end of the week to see if we can get a extra 2?


----------



## Stuster (16/10/06)

When I spoke to Gerard on Friday, he said 10% for over 6 bags, then 1% more off for every bag over 10. So it won't make much difference. I'd say let's do it. DJR, Gerard said to phone before lunchtime today if we want it in with this week's order. I'll take a bag of JW Trad ale as well, unless somebody is willing to share it with me.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (16/10/06)

When do you need the cash by mate? Next Thurs would be good for me as this week it would be stretching it tight.

Thought this would take a lot longer to get together.....


----------



## DJR (16/10/06)

I'm easy, should have my bonus during this week, as long as it's not too slow getting to me it's OK. Stuster of course needs to pay me straight away because he's getting so much - maybe he should pay it and organise the deposits 

2 bags JW Light munich - 2/5 bag for EB, 2/5 for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 for crozdog
2 bags Bairds Maris Otter - 2/5 bag for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 Mikem108, 2/5 Trev
2 bags Weyermann Vienna - 1/2 bag Stuster, 1/2 bag mikem108, 1/2 bag DC82, 1/2 bag redbeard
2 bags JW Pilsner - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB, 1/2 Stuster, 1/2 DC82.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/3 DC82, 1/3 Trev, 1/3 Crozdog
1 bag JW Trad Ale - Stuster


----------



## DrewCarey82 (16/10/06)

Yeah I can do it this week if its necessary but Thursday this week would be much more convenient.


----------



## Stuster (16/10/06)

DJR said:


> I'm easy, should have my bonus during this week, as long as it's not too slow getting to me it's OK. Stuster of course needs to pay me straight away because he's getting so much - maybe he should pay it and organise the deposits



I can do that if you're short of cash.


----------



## DJR (16/10/06)

At least for this week Stu, buying a car at the end of this week so will be a bit short h34r: 

I think it will be about the $600 mark all up.


----------



## Stuster (16/10/06)

No probs. It shall be done.

Bulk buy to close at midday today. Get in while you still can. :lol:


----------



## DJR (16/10/06)

OK i'm going to sneak in a Powells Pilsner to bring it up to 12 bags. Going to see if a double decoction with protein rest can bring something out of that, for $30 for 25kg i can't complain about it though.


2 bags JW Light munich - 2/5 bag for EB, 2/5 for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 for crozdog
2 bags Bairds Maris Otter - 2/5 bag for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 Mikem108, 2/5 Trev
2 bags Weyermann Vienna - 1/2 bag Stuster, 1/2 bag mikem108, 1/2 bag DC82, 1/2 bag redbeard
2 bags JW Pilsner - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB, 1/2 Stuster, 1/2 DC82.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/3 DC82, 1/3 Trev, 1/3 Crozdog
1 bag JW Trad Ale - Stuster
1 bag Powells Pilsner - DJR

Edit: Ordering now, thanks everybody again, these bulk buys are great aren't they!


----------



## DJR (16/10/06)

All in with Gerard, final discount was very good, not as much as some people were saying though :beerbang: 

2 bags Weyermann Munich I - 2/5 bag for EB, 2/5 for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 for crozdog
2 bags Bairds Maris Otter - 2/5 bag for DJR, 2/5 for DC82, 2/5 for Stuster, 2/5 Mikem108, 2/5 Trev
2 bags Weyermann Vienna - 1/2 bag Stuster, 1/2 bag mikem108, 1/2 bag DC82, 1/2 bag redbeard
2 bags JW Pilsner - 1/2 a bag for DJR, 1/2 a bag for EB, 1/2 Stuster, 1/2 DC82.
1 bag JW Wheat - 1/2 a bag for Crozdog, 1/2 mikem108
1 bag Weyermann Boh Pils - 1/3 DC82, 1/3 Trev, 1/3 Crozdog
1 bag JW Trad Ale - Stuster

Doesn't do Powell's Pilsner, and i changed the JW Light Munich to Weyermann Munich I, slightly lighter EBC but it's the German stuff and it wasn't a whole heap more than the Aussie stuff (so why would you bother with it?). Will only be a couple of bucks more for everybody's split.

Will be on my doorstep on Friday morning, i'm away until Sunday but i'll organise what is happening over this week. Should have some extra malt bags to split into as well.

Edit: No Weyermann Munich I in the country at the moment  so back to Plan A of JW Light Munich. I am getting all the lot analysis sheets i can get though if anyone is interested.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (17/10/06)

Geez - this seemed to capture everyone's interest. My posts are a bit erratic because I can't always get online. DJR, appreciate you taking over the organising of this.


----------



## DJR (19/10/06)

I just spoke to Gerard, unfortunately no pallet of grain has arrived at his place today like usual. Hopefully it will come tomorrow, but if not, Sunday might be too early for people to come pick up their share, more like Monday/Tuesday onwards.

Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## DJR (20/10/06)

It's here.....


----------



## DrewCarey82 (20/10/06)

Hey mate.

Has he sent through the invoices so we can get our final bill.


----------



## Stuster (20/10/06)

Not yet. I'll pm you when I get the bill from him. Don't worry, we've got the grain and we're away.


----------



## len (27/10/06)

D'oh! Found this thread about a week too late, it seems!

Oh well, I'll be in next time.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (27/10/06)

Cheap as Len! Stoked @ my price.


----------



## DJR (27/10/06)

len said:


> D'oh! Found this thread about a week too late, it seems!
> 
> Oh well, I'll be in next time.



We'll keep you on the list for next time. Not sure when it will be though.


----------

